# Red vs Black Snapper



## Ithaca37

Ate red snapper all my life but don't think I've ever cooked up a black snapper. How much taste difference is there?


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

I Can't tell the difference from red, black or mutton. 
Now yellowtail I can tell apart...


----------



## c_stowers

I can tell a small difference. I slightly prefer black snapper because I think it has more flavor.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I like Mangrove best!


----------

